# May Sales



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

How many TD Cruzes where sold the month of may?


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

511 Cruze Diesels sold in May.


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine was one of those!


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

How do you know how many were sold, is it published somewhere?


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

we were one for may too.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

May as well...


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

Trinkah said:


> How do you know how many were sold, is it published somewhere?


One source is Hybrid Market Dashboard - HybridCars.com


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like they went up a bit from April. Still on a pretty steady pace.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

But the BMW 3 series... Wow. That's what advertising will do.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's the link to may details May 2014 Dashboard - HybridCars.com


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

diesel said:


> Looks like they went up a bit from April. Still on a pretty steady pace.


Cruze Diesel sales last fall had accounted for about 3%-4% of total Cruze sales but so far this year they've been under 2.5% and only about 1.6% last month which was a huge month for overall Cruze sales. I wonder why the decline versus the gas models?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Because they don't market the thing!! Vw pushes that TDI pos like its going out of style. And everyone knows if its a TDI because of the big TDI badge on the trunk. Gm is acting like they're ashamed of their diesel. Which they should be celebrating instead.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> because they don't market the thing!! Vw pushes that tdi pos like its going out of style. And everyone knows if its a tdi because of the big tdi badge on the trunk. Gm is acting like they're ashamed of their diesel. Which they should be celebrating instead.


^^^this!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel is 7 cents a liter cheaper than gas here in central Ontario now, that should inspire some ctd sales.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

It's a niche vehicle, they have done some advertising - but it is too narrow a market to cover the airwaves about. GM could be content with 500-ish sales a month. I think to some degree Cruze CTD owners are an extended test bed, to get more Chevrolet service writers familiar with diesels before the Colorado diesel launches in 2016.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have to think all the recalls are hurting sales as well. I bet it is turning a good amount of buyers away.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> I have to think all the recalls are hurting sales as well. I bet it is turning a good amount of buyers away.


The recalls aren't hurting gas engine Cruze sales, though. Non-diesel Cruze sales were up over 38% in May 2014 vs. May 2013. It was the second best month in the Cruze's nearly 4 year history.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Add one to the June total.


----------

